# Does anyone know when E* will start downloading PPVs to the 625s?



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Anyone?

Last month I heard the beginning of June. Well, nothing yet.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

How do you know ? Is there new menu item for check it ?


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

It would be somewhere in the DVR menu I figure.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall a while ago JohnH reported about new VOD channel or channels. seems to me Dish already use the service.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

KingLoop said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Last month I heard the beginning of June. Well, nothing yet.


Hopefully NEVER!

Its an idea in search of a reason.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, we got some info from fields: a few channels in a range 9925-9946 shows activity as 2 or 3 Mbps; almost all of them named VOD; transmitting from 110 satellite transponders 3, 22,25,27,29,31. So practically speaking, 10+ channels has VOD service out there.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

So instead of recording live content to the hard drive they are downloading the ppv movies as a file to the hard drive so that it would not tie up that additional tuner so that i can be free most of the time. If they would download some games to the hard drive and used that in their Dish Home application and allowed a usb keyboard to be hooked up to the receiver then that would be awesome! This is what they did with the DishPlayer 7100/7200 receivers.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...except that the KB for the dishplayer was wireless IR - and still is.  I used it just today to search for and set Braves games timers nine days into the future. 

Life is good. :icon_da:


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Specifically, DVR-2. 

DVR-1 is "your" stuff. A real PITA for those that are used to one-click access to events.

I think the whole E* pseudo-VOD thing is worse than worthless.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> I think the whole E* pseudo-VOD thing is worse than worthless.


It is definitely a product looking for a market. I doubt that there will be a big enough market to make satellite VOD a big success. Cable can do VOD so much better than satellite and cable VOD is true VOD, not some downloaded program that you have to record before you can watch it.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

And, you get to pay an extra dollar for the honor.

Hopefully, no one will use it, and Charlie will eventually let us use the hard drive for what we actually want.


----------



## focusmold (Jun 21, 2004)

It is a good thing that cable can do VOD better since both of my local cable companies only have a 40GB DVR that goes a long way with HD. I think we are missing the point with Dish VOD it is not intended for people that live where they can walk done to the next street corner and rent a DVD or for people that have digital cable service.

Just my 2 cents


----------

